# Help on 1996 LX176



## LLowry61 (Nov 24, 2013)

We inherited a 1996 LX176 from my wifes grandpa and I want to try to do some restoration since it has sentimental value to her. I am not a mechanical genius as you will be able to tell from this question. I want to remove the body under the seat to get to the pins holding the mower deck on since they are pretty tight, but I am not sure how to remove the knob that adjsuts the mower deck height. Knobs usually just pull off and that is probably the case here, but I want to be sure not to damage something. 

Thanks for any help. On another note, when I let off the break pedal there is a grinding noise that seems to be coming from the hydro static trans. any thoughts on that would be appreciated. I need to get a manual, but the 125 they are asking for on the website seems pretty high. I need to research that more. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------

